# Maternity Leave, Rent Allowance and unregistered landlord



## siobhan (8 Feb 2010)

I've a slightly difficult situation that I hope someone can help with. My partner is unemployed (JB) at the moment, and I'm due to go on un-topped up maternity leave in April. A friend mentioned that we may be entitled to some rent allowance when I'm on leave, which would be great as our rent is four-fifths of what my maternity benefit will be. The problem is that my landlord is not registered with the PRTB and presumably not paying tax.

My understanding from the Citizens Advice site is that you have to be in a rental property for 6 months before you can get rent allowance, so moving between now and April is not an option. (Unless you go on the housing list, which we don't need to provided - fingers crossed - my job is still safe in October when I'm due back).

So my questions: 
1. Would we be entitled to rent allowance during my leave? Does anyone know how much this ranges from? (Our rent is 950/mth)
2. Will the fact that my landlord is unregistered make any difference to Social Welfare?
3. If we are entitled to something, what kind of proof will the SW require? Eg letter from landlord, or would bank statements showing monthly standing order be sufficient?

Thanks in advance for any help,
S


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2010)

Here's a link to the Community Welfare Service Website page on Rent Supplement.

[broken link removed]

There is a maximum rent limit for each county, and if there are only 2 of you (until the baby arrives), your rent might exceed the limit for your area.  You'll find the maximum rent limits on the SW website (follow the link from the CWS page).

The landlord must complete part of the application form, bank statements would not be sufficient.


----------

